# Aalglocken Pro & Kontra



## Siermann (21. Juni 2010)

#h

Ich sitze hier an meinem Laptop und benutze gerade intensiv die Suchfunktion nur leider finde ich da nicht das gewünschte...zeigt mir immer irgendwelche Threads an nur nicht die die ich will.

Ich kann mich noch an meine 1. Begegnung mit einem Aalglöckchen erinnern...ich dachte mir damals " was hat der den für ein gebimmel da dran hängen"...genauer hingeschaut und mir gedacht " son Mist Tim brauchst du nicht".! 

Nun lese ich hier im Board aber von nicht gerade wenigen Aalanglern die solche Aalglöckchen selber einsetzen oder sie soger empfehlen|bigeyes. Dabei verstößt eine Aalglocke doch gegen den einen wichtigen Grundsatz beim Aalangeln das man dem abziehenden Aal so wenig Wiederstand wie möglich bieten solle. Ich fisch in diesem langsamen Fluss mit einer normalen Grundbleimontage ( Durchlauf) mit Swinger und elekt. Bissanzeiger. Für den fall das ich mal kurz einnickern sollte habe ich auch noch den Freilauf meiner Rollen ganz sensibel eingetsellt...offener Bügel geht ja durch die Strömung leider nicht. Beißt ein Aal bei mir spürt er also 0 Wiederstand.

Bei einer Rute aber die hoch aufgestellt wird und an der die Bisserkennung über die Aalglocke erfolgt merkt der Aal doch bei jedem Zupfer sofort den Wiederstand der Rutenspitze und wenn er entschlossen abzieht schwimmt er doch sofort in den Wiederstand der Rute...ich habe da meine bedenken das der Aal den Köder sofort wieder fallen lassen könnte. 
Ich weiß auch nicht aber irgendwie komme ich an diese Dinger nicht ran...

*-->*Wie seht und handhabt ihr das mit den Aalglocken.? 
*-->*Bei wem finden sie denn überhaupt noch verwendung und vor allem WARUM.?



Hoffe auf viele viele Gute Antworten..und wer weiß...vielleicht können mich ja doch einige Pro-Argumente daz verleiten das ich mal eine Rute steil aufstelle...|rolleyes


Also:
*Wer ist für Aalglocken und verwendet diese auch und wer ist dagegen.?*

mfg
Tim
Siermann


----------



## allrounderab (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

also ich fische mit den dingern auch nicht,auf grund wie du mit e bißanzeiger an einer rute,die andere rute mit knicklichtschwimmer.ich habe die teile auch noch nie benutzt und werde das auch nicht tun,da ich es nicht für nötig betrachte. kann mir aber vorstellen,dass die leute das an größeren flüssen wie rhein und co machen,da wird nichts mit e bissanzeiger sein.


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Pro: Günstig und erfüllen ihren Zweck
Contra: Nimmt man sie beim Drill nicht von der Rute, nerven sie ungemein 

So ne Aalglocke ist ja recht vielseitig einsetzbar. Entweder klemmt man sie an die Rutenspitze (lieber am Ringsteg), oder man legt sie z.B. auf die ansonsten frei ablaufende Schnur. Nimmt der Fisch Schnur, schiebt er die Glocke beiseite und Du merkst, dass irgendetwas an Deinem Köder im gange ist.
Weiterhin funktionieren Sie bei jedem Wetter - fast - Schneeregen und Frost könnte sie außer Funktion setzen. Aber Frostwetter ist ja nicht gerade Aalwetter.

Ich nutze sie hauptsächlich dann, wenn ich keine freie Schnur wünsche, z.B. an kleinen Bächen oder wenn mit unmengen an Hindernissen zu rechnen ist. Dazu Rute im Rutenhalter fest verankern und die Bremse ans Schnurmaximum anpassen. Die Gerätewahl fällt bei dieser Methode einwenig grober aus.
In meinen Augen die beste Methode um an hindernisreichen Gewässern Aal erfolgreich mit der Angel zu fangen. Was nutzt einem der widerstandslose Abzug, wenn ich den Aal danach aus dem Hinderniss nicht mehr herausbekomme?


----------



## lsski (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich habe in meinem Leben schon über 1000 auf meinem Gewissen.....
ES gibt die Methode Köderfisch, welche sensiebel ist .......
und die Methode Wurm.... die mit der Aalglocke.
Rute Hoch Glocke drann Bremse zu :q wenn es bimmelt #6 hängt einer drann !
Aale sind überhaubt nicht Hakenscheu nur die Portion eines ganzen Fisches muss erst mal bewältigt werden und das Spiel hält nicht jeder Angler aus !!!
Deswegen sind Aale SO SENSIBEL Ha Ha Ha
Habe ich noch nicht gesehen........
Ich bin beim Aal angeln so geizig das ich auf einem 4er
 Aalhaken nur so viel Wurm bestücke wie der Haken lang ist.
SPITZE FREI !
Bimmelim und raus mit Ihm.

LG Jeff


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Also - da am Rhein eine sehr starke Strömung allgegenwärtig ist, benutze ich die Glocken auch meist beim Aalangeln - Bremse muß hart sein, sonst werden Dir bei jedem Schiff ca. 20 m Schnur von der Rolle gezogen!

Mit guten Aalhaken hängt der Aal auch meist schon, wenn es "bimmelt"!

Klar würde ich lieber mit freiem Schnurabzug angeln, wie an stehenden Gewässern, aber das geht bei Rhein nicht an Stellen, wo selbst 150 g Blei noch "Spielzeug" sind!

Also - bei starker Strömung machen Aalglöckchen durchaus Sinn.

Wo es möglich ist, verzichte ich gerne auf sie, da einen das Gebimmel schon nerven kann!

Auf der anderen Seite hat es auch etwas kultiges, wenn in himmlischer Nachtruhe auf einmal die Glocken anfangen Radau zu machen!

Zudem habe ich die Glöckchen mit Knicklichthalter, so dass ich auch feinste Bisse bei Nacht hören & sehen kann!

Also - je nach Bedingungen haben die Teile schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung!

Ernie


----------



## Algon (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Hallo,
ich angel nur mit Glocke, wenn es bimmelt die Spannung lösen, in dem du die Angel in die Hand nimmst, wenn möglich die Glocke abnehemen, und dann mit Gefühl die Schnur langsamm wieder auf Spannung bringen, geht er dann ab, anhauen.

Tipp:
Dünnen Schlauch längst aufschneiden und an der Spitze über den Blank ziehen (wenn nötig mit Klebeband sichern)
Die ollen Klammern von den Glocken ruinieren dir sehr schnell den Blank.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Contra: Nimmt man sie beim Drill nicht von der Rute, nerven sie ungemein


 
mache ich grundsätzlich  ab, es sei denn die Angel befindet sich schon im freien Flug :q.

MfG Algon


----------



## firemirl (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich habe mittlerweile nur noch in Ausnahmefällen die Rute steil stehen. :q
Es ist zwar richtig, das wenn der Aal gut nimmt er sich selber hakt, jedoch beißen die Aale gerade wenn es noch etwas kühler ist eher vorsichtiger. Was entweder eine sehr empfindliche Rutenspitze erfordert (Feeder) oder bei normal abgelegten Ruten einfach Freilauf mit elek. Bissanzeigern.  Jedoch in hängerträchtigem Areal  - #d nix Freilauf - Rute steil, Glöckchen drauf und mit Fehlbissen rechnen.
Ebenso nutze ich diese Technik an manchen Stellen, an denen ich das gegenüber liegende Ufer beangeln will. Da unser Flüßchen eine nicht zu verachtende Unterströmung hat, habe ich so die Möglichkeit viel Schnur aus dem Wasser rauszuhalten.
Als gutes Beispiel habe ich mit dieser Technik sogar schon nen guten Zander erwischt, dem man ja gerade ein sehr empfindliches Verhalten in Sachen Widerstand nachsagt.
Eines muß ich aber trotzdem noch anmerken.
Kann je nach gusto als pro oder contra gewertet werden.
Fledermäuse versetzen einem bei dieser Technik immer
wieder kleine Adrenalinschübe. :q
Gruß
Toto


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread schrieb...in harter Strömung können die Dinger Sinn machen...ansonsten so gut wie nicht. Selbst wenn man sofort anschlägt, macht es meiner Meinung nach mehr Sinn, neben den Ruten zu sitzen und jeden Schnurabzug mit einem Anhieb zu beantworten. Was nützt mir das Gebimmel, wenn ich erst zur Rute rennen muss? Bis dahin ist der Aal fest...und wenn ich den Fisch eh laufen lassen kann, sollte er das besser ohne Widerstand tun.

Nicht zu unterschätzen beim Nachtangeln ist noch etwas anderes...die trügerische Sicherheit dieser Dinger...wenn der Fisch nämlich LANGSAM zieht, bimmelt erstmal gar nix, weil der Zug sich auch langsam auf die Rutenspitze überträgt...im Extremfall ist die Rutenspitze krum, der Aal fest und Du hörst keinen Ton...dann lieber ein Knicklich an die Spitze der Feederrute...

Kurz und gut...ich brauche sie nicht und habe sie seit Jahren unbenutzt im Kasten...


----------



## firemirl (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kurz und gut...ich brauche sie nicht und habe sie seit Jahren unbenutzt im Kasten...



Aber er hat Sie trotzdem!!! :q


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



firemirl schrieb:


> Aber er hat Sie trotzdem!!! :q



Hehe, ich kann doch nichts wegwerfen...und falls ich mal die Knicklichter vergess...


----------



## Rosi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Moin, ich benutze sie statt Bißanzeigern. Die Aalglocke steckt an der Rutenspitze und hat mit der Schnur nichts zu tun. Ich hab sogar welche im Boot zum Nachtangeln. Bißanzeiger sind mir zu empfindlich. 

Nervig sind Aalglocken in der Brandung und auf einer Seebrücke. Weil sie mit der Brandung bimmeln. Daran erkennt man die Trockenländer


----------



## olaf70 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Seit meinem letzten Nachtangeln mit einigen Kollegen träume ich von einer Wette für "Wetten dass...".
Und zwar 20 -30 Angler in Reihe an unserem Kanal, jeder mit drei Ruten und Aalglöckchen. Und wenn ein Schiff vorbeifährt klingelt eine Melodie.
Ich dachte an "Freude schöner Götterfunken" oder so was in der Art.


----------



## firemirl (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

|good:|muahah:|laola:


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> P.S.: Aale interessiert der Widerstand beim Abzug überhaupt nicht. Da haben sie längst den Köder inhaliert. Zumindest wenn die Schnur nicht vollkommen auf Spannung ist. Ich selbst warte schon seit 20 Jahren auf den vorsichtig beißenden Aal, leider ist es mir noch nicht gelungen, ihn zu Gesicht zu bekommen (da zu 80% wirklich feine Montagen auf Schleie etc. zum Einsatz kommen, hätte dieser Aal seine Chance längst gehabt ... )



Naja, das halte ich für ein Gerücht. Mag in der Strömung oft noch stimmen, im Stillwasser und im Frühjahr ganz sicher nicht. Da ist man froh, wenn man den Biss an einer Feederrute sieht.

Außerdem gibts für mich noch einen ganz einfachen Grund, der gegen unsensible Montagen spricht- die Beifänge. Auf Köfi verirrt sich auch schon mal ein großer Barsch oder Zander, auf Tauwurm große Schleie, Karpfen und Brassen...und spätestens die stört der Widerstand und die Beifänge sind auch immer wieder ein Grund zur Freude, grade wenn die Aale mal nicht wollen.


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Naja, jedes Gewässer ist anders. Ich glaub, darüber kann man einfach nicht streiten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Zander,Karpfen,große Schleien, alles schon beim Aalangeln mit steiler Rute und Glöckchen gefangen! #h


----------



## vermesser (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zander,Karpfen,große Schleien, alles schon beim Aalangeln mit steiler Rute und Glöckchen gefangen! #h



Nicht schlecht. Vielleicht sollte ich diese "altertümliche" Art des Angels mal probieren...bisherige Erfahrungen waren nicht so, aber ich lern gern dazu...


----------



## lsski (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Hört mal Kinder ..........wenn die Angel steil auf, und die Rolle zu ist.
 Haken sich alle Aale, und wenn sie 5 mal nippeln kommen müssen *GANZ VORNE IM MAUL*  das ist doch genau das was wir wolen.
ALSO GLÖCKCHEN KAUFEN und 
*Wie von OPA gelehrnt* Aale angeln.
#h LG Jeff


----------



## Algon (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Hängt wohl viel vom Gewässer ab. Wenn bei uns starker anlandiger Wind ist wird auf Aal geangelt. Rute hoch Schnur straff und Glocke dran. Dem Aal (bei uns) stört kein Wiederstand, ich habe schon Ruten fliegen sehen....... Der Aal ist Wiederstand beim fressen gewöhnt, oder meint Ihr die Fische/Krebse usw halten nicht gegen? Trotz straffer Schnur haben die Aale den Haken tief drin.

MfG Algon


----------



## penell (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich habe bis dato so auch immer sehr erfolgreich auf Aal gefangen. 
Wie sieht es aber beim Zanderangeln aus, macht Ihr das genauso mit der Glocke und dem Steilstellen der Rute?


----------



## penell (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

@rubberduck
was meinst du mit "über ein Hindernis laufen lassen"?


----------



## penell (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

das mit dem Stein ist eine gute idee.
wie hast das mit dem Einhängen gelösst? Mich hat das immer genervt Sie aus der Schnur zu bekommen wenn es mal schnell gehen sollte.
Strömung stimmt, was hast da für eine Lösung  ?


----------



## Algon (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



penell schrieb:


> das mit dem Stein ist eine gute idee.
> wie hast das mit dem Einhängen gelösst? Mich hat das immer genervt Sie aus der Schnur zu bekommen wenn es mal schnell gehen sollte.
> Strömung stimmt, was hast da für eine Lösung  ?


 
z.B EFZETT Blinker, Jigkopf usw. in verschiedenen Gewichten, ja nach Strömung oder Wind.

MfG Algon


----------



## penell (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

hää?
meinst jetzt zum Einhängen oder wie? Die machen aber dann nicht wirklich Lärm wie eine Glocke
oder meinst du damit zu fischen?
Dann ist das falsch verstanden wurden.


----------



## Algon (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



penell schrieb:


> hää?
> meinst jetzt zum Einhängen oder wie? Die machen aber dann nicht wirklich Lärm wie eine Glocke
> oder meinst du damit zu fischen?
> Dann ist das falsch verstanden wurden.


 
die glocke sollst du ja an den Jigkopf oder Efzett Blinker machen (Ring,Öse) 

MfG Algon


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Vorteil ist: kein Sondermüll !!! jeder E-Bissanzeiger hat eine Batterie und die enthält Schwermetalle,Knicklichter -wer weiss was drin ist und noch Kunststoff.
Nachteil: das Gebimmel und das sie gerne aus der Angeltasche verschwinden (ich glaube die können laufen ).


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



penell schrieb:


> das mit dem Stein ist eine gute idee.
> wie hast das mit dem Einhängen gelösst? Mich hat das immer genervt Sie aus der Schnur zu bekommen wenn es mal schnell gehen sollte.
> Strömung stimmt, was hast da für eine Lösung  ?



Meine Aalglocken habe ich an Wäscheklammern befestigt.

Wäscheklammer (mit Stein drauf) abgelegt, beim Biss wird diese über den Boden gezogen, ausgehakt und angeschlagen. Falls mit Köfi gefischt wird kann sogar noch Schur abziehen.


----------



## bobbl (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich finde sie super und so unsensibel ist die Montage garnicht, habe auch schon Karpfen damit gefangen, kommt auf die Rute an, an deren Spitze sie hängt. 

Was gegen sie spricht:
Der Sound für die Mitangler 
Stört ein wenig beim Wurf.


----------



## Seele (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Zum Wallerangeln ist so ein Aalglöckchen find ich optimal. Zumindest vom Preis- Leistungsverhältnis. Ansonsten absolutes tabu dieses dumme Gebimmel.


----------



## Siermann (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Also Leute ich habe das Thema natürlich die ganze Zeit verfolt...auch wenn ich nicht geschrieben habe...das war absicht.!

Ich muß sagen es gibt viele die PRO sind aber es gibt auch welche die aus irgendwelchen Gründen dagegen sind...oder gar schlechte Erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht haben.
Ich denke ich werde mal, wenn die Aale mal gut beißen ich auch mal eine Rute mit Aalglöckchen rauswerfen werde einfach mal um zu vergleichen.



mfg
Tim



P.S Nun schreibt fleißig weiter...ist sehr Interresant..!!!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Seit ich meine Elektronischen Bissanzeiger habe, sind meine Aalglöckchen nicht mehr im Einsatz - dabei habe ich mich lange gegen die Anschaffung von Piepern gesträubt.

Seit jeher hat mich an Aalglöckchen besonders das an- und abmontieren gernervt. Vor jedem Wurf muss das Glöckchen entfernt werden, sonst riskiert man Schnurtüddel. Auch vor jedem Drill, es sei denn man will Dauergebimmel.

Ein elektrischer Bissanzeiger piept nur, wenn er es soll. Auch lassen sich sogar Billigmodelle meist stufenlos in Tonhöhe und lautstärke verstellen, so dass der Angelnachbar kaum etwas mitbekommt.

Das Preisargument zieht auch nicht mehr wirklich. Einen Bissanzeiger habe ich noch nie verloren, Aalglöckchen ständig.
Unterm Strich sind E-Bissanzeiger immer noch teurer, aber deutlich luxuriöser zu handhaben und sensibler in der Bisserkennung. Ein weiterer Vorteil: die optische Bissanzeige durch aufleuchtende LEDs gibts gratis dazu.

Aalglocken haben ihren Soll erfüllt, wurden aber mittlerweile durch die elektronischen Kollegen meilenweit abgehängt.


----------



## paumy (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich benutze Sie auch - auch wenn nur zum Waller und Aal -Fischen.

Für mich sind sie in der Kombination mit Knicklichter (Plastikschlau auf Glockenschenckel, Knicktlicht rein) nicht mehr weg zu denken da:

+ Zuverlässige Bissanzeige, nicht zu sensibel und zeigt auch auf einen  zuschwimmende bisse an.
+ extrem billig (50 Cent)
+ nimmt kein Platz weg
+ Batterie kann nie leer sein
+ kaum Verschleiss
+ ich liebe davon geweckt zu werden!!

- Sie machen beim Anschlag ab und an den Abflug (ist aber ja ein Licht dran)


----------



## Siermann (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Also 
@ alle Verfechter der Aalglocken:
Ich habe für euch eine gute Nachricht...ich habe mir 2 Aalglöckchen zugelegt:vik:.
Um das Problem mit dem ab-und dranmachen habe ich gelöst in dem ich ein Aalglöckchen mit einer Klammer unten genommen habe statt diese Dinger mit den Plasteclips.



Werde Berichten ob sie bei uns auch funktionieren.



Ich habe da so meine Vorbedenken:

Ich nehme stark an die Aale die mir beim Biss den Swinger an die Rute knallen und gleich vom offenen Schnurfreilauf Schnur nehmen werde ich auch mit der Glocke fangen.
ABER ich deke die die den Swinger manchmal nur um Millimeter bewegen und langsam und gleichmäßig abziehen werde ich stark angenommen leider nicht Haken können #c

Aber vielleicht lieg ich da auch falsch...genau deswegen werde ich es austesten und sehen ob es klappt.


lg
Tim


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich fische ohne, habe zu viele Fehlbisse gehabt!
der Aal spürt definitiv Widerstand, und er reagiert auch definitiv drauf... oft lässt er den Köder wieder los!
An Tagen an denen der Aal wirklich läuft, fressen die Fische sehr aggressiv, dann nimmt er den Köder so, dass er durch den Widerstand auch gehakt wird.


----------



## Algon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Aalredl schrieb:


> der Aal spürt definitiv Widerstand, und er reagiert auch definitiv drauf... oft lässt er den Köder wieder los!


kann ich so nicht bestätigen, der Aal ist ein Raubfisch, der packt zu und lutscht nicht. Evtl. waren Deine Fehlbisse ja garkeine Aale. Kann natürlich nur von den Aalen in meiner Umgebung reden.

MfG Algon


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Auf Aal in der Strömung habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit einer guten Feederrute und der Kombination von Knicklicht und kleiner Glocke gemacht.
Sollten die Aale vorsichtig beißen, so stelle ich noch den Freilauf so ein, dass der Köder nicht von der Strömung verdriftet wird und nehme zusätzlich bei einem Biss die Rute in die Hand, um etwas die Schnur locker zu lassen.

In stehenden Gewässern fische ich vom Prinzip her gleich, nur dass das Ganze viel feiner ausfällt (z.B. 5 oder 10g Blei) und z.B. Winklepickerruten (85er Aal mit Winklepicker...). An hindernisreichen Gewässern ist es aber besser mit kräftigem Gerät und elektr. Bissanzeiger zu angeln.


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Angle schon über 30 Jahr mit Aalglöckchen  (nur auf Aal) und fange gut damit.#6
Der Aal ist nicht so empfindlich und beist trotzdem. Meist schluckt er den Köder bis zum A.....!#q

Die Dinger sind einfach, unverwüstlich, ohne Strom und billig,
das passt den Verteibern von elektronische Bissanzeigern (welche ja für bestimmte Zwecke super sind) sicher nicht und daraus kann natürlich resultieren, dass da mit Hakenscheue oder Zugwiderstand agumentiert wird und diese Nachricht unter die Leute gestreut wird, scheinbar mit Wirkung wie man sieht.;+
Die Agumente kann ich beim Aal nicht bestätigen!! Wen Du ein Knicklicht dran machst, haste wie beim elektronischen Bissanzeigen auch Ton- und Lichtsignal nur billiger und platzsparender.

Es muss nicht immer hightech sein!!!:m

Gruß
Nanni


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Algon schrieb:


> kann ich so nicht bestätigen, der Aal ist ein Raubfisch, der packt zu und lutscht nicht. Evtl. waren Deine Fehlbisse ja garkeine Aale. Kann natürlich nur von den Aalen in meiner Umgebung reden.
> 
> MfG Algon



naja Zander ist auch ein Raubfisch und beißt trotzdem oft vorsichtig. BAchforellen ebenso, und auch diese beißen an manchen Tagen sehr Spitz beim Spinnfischen.
Ich konnte beim Posenfischen auf Aal mit Waggler und feinem Gerät feststellen, dass es Tage gibt an denen der Aal viel Zeit braucht um den Köder zu nehmen, dann wandert die Pose meist nur ein wenig, und nach einiger Zeit taucht sie dann endlich ab! mit steil gestellter Rute wären solche Bisse glaube ich nicht zu verwerten- sind meine Erfahrungen jedenfalls!
Ich sag auch nicht, dass man nicht auf die o.g. Methode fängt, nur ist der Fang keine Bestätigung dafür, dass man auf andere "hightech" Methoden nicht evtl besser hätte fangen können. 

Ich nutze die Aalglocke an der Spitze nur am Meer und in großen Flüssen mit rel. starker Strömung..

Vielleicht ist die Einschätzung einfach zu subjektiv!
Vielleicht macht sich einer die Mühe und stellt die Methoden im direkten Vergleich über einen längeren Zeitraum gegenüber :m
das wär ma was


----------



## daci7 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> A) Fehlbisse entpuppten sich beim Test mit alternativen Montagen (feiner, kleinere Haken) immer als Weißfisch- oder *Schleienbisse*



Und das ist für mich schon Grund genug recht sensibel zu angeln =) Will mir ja nicht die Chance verbauen möglicherweise ne schöne Schleie als Beifang zu haben!
Wenn ich im Rhein fische mach ichs allerdings auch so:
- Brandungsrutenständer, Rute hoch, Knicklicht und Glocke an die Spitze, Freilauf recht hart eingestellt. Das hat bis jetz Aal und Zander nicht merklich abgeschreckt.


----------



## daci7 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Für mich ja auch, David. Aale sind nur noch Beifänge bei mir :m. Aber gerade an den feinen Montagen kann man eben sehr schön die Unterschiede im Beißverhalten studieren - das geht mit ner Glocke natürlich nicht...



Jepp, außerdem find ich ne wandernde und dann abtauchende Pose zig mal spannender und angenehmer als nen bimmelndes Glöckchen oder nen schrillen Piepser! Besonders am nächtlichen, stillen See!
Aber das bleibt Geschmackssache


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Habe mit Aalglocke und ele. Bissanzeiger auf Aal geangelt.
Habe keinerlei Unterschied festgestellt, beides funktioniert gut.#6Wenn der Aal launisch ist, ist er das an beiden Variationen und du bekommst den Haken, ohne dass es geklingelt oder gepiepst hat, abgelutscht wieder raus.#q

Beide Arten haben ihre Freunde.:m

Verscheuchen durch die Glöckchenmethode schließe ich für mich aus. #d
Bei uns an der Küste wird seit Jahrzehnten speziell auf Aal geangelt und alle "Alten Hasen" fischen mit Glöckchen und fangen super.#6
Ich glaube, speziell bei Aal, wird den Fischen zu viel Überlegungsvermögen zugerechnet.|rolleyes Bei Karpfen und Schleie kann ich das verstehen.#6
Warum wohl die Krabben nicht vor dem "Haken leer fressen" erst nachdenken obwohl erheblicher Widerstand an der Schnur ist? ;+

Jeder so wie er meint!!#6

Petri Heil
Nanni


----------



## Algon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Nanninga schrieb:


> #6Wenn der Aal launisch ist, ist er das an beiden Variationen und du bekommst den Haken, ohne dass es geklingelt oder gepiepst hat, abgelutscht wieder raus.#q


Sorry, ich glaube nicht das ein Aal Dir den Wurm vom Haken lutscht, das sind andere kleine Fische. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Algon schrieb:


> Sorry, ich glaube nicht das ein Aal Dir den Wurm vom Haken lutscht, das sind andere kleine Fische.
> 
> MfG Algon


 

Wahrscheilich hast Du Recht, es werden wohl eher Krabben sein.:m Wollte lediglich darstellen, dass man bei beiden Variationen nicht unbedingt was mitbekommen muss.#c

Hier an der Küste sind die Aale vielleicht auch noch nicht so erfahren, weil hier weitläufig auf Aal gefischt wird und keinerlei Überfischung (außer in geschlossenen Seen) stattfindet. (Annahme ohne Garantie)

Ich nehmen bei anderen Fischen Bissanzeigen und bei Aal meistens Glöckchen, dass muss aber nicht jedem liegen.|rolleyes Ich habe meinen Räucherofen jedenfalls immer gut befüllt.
:vik:

Petri Heil Nanni#h


----------



## Algon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Es gibt aber auch das andere Extrem, in dem man dem Aal genau vor seinen Bau/Loch schmeist. Da bimmelt auch nicht´s und nachner Stunde will man mal nachsehen was der Wurm macht und bam 85Aal dran, bei dem der Haken hinten schon bald wieder rauskommt. Bei uns, anlandiger Wind/Sturm = aalangeln, geht es einfach nicht ohne Glocke.

MfG Algon


----------



## Siermann (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Also die Diskusionen und Meinungsäußerrungen sind echt TOP zu lesen...macht echt Spaß  weiter so.

Aber ich möchte da gleich noch eine 2te Frage in die Runde werfen...verwendet ihr überhaupt ein Stahlvorfach wenn ihr auf Breitköpfe mit KöFi geht.?


Bin mal gespannt wann mich mein 1. Aal mit Glocke aus dem schlaf "bimmelt" :vik:


----------



## Algon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Siermann schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte da gleich noch eine 2te Frage in die Runde werfen...verwendet ihr überhaupt ein Stahlvorfach wenn ihr auf Breitköpfe mit KöFi geht.?


*
NEIN.*


MfG Algon


----------



## Siermann (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

O.K also einen ganz normalen Aalhaken mit 0,35er Vorfach...der Haken soll am Schwanzende rausschauen, richtig.?




tim


----------



## Sofafischer (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Mahlzeit

NICHTS ist schöner als wenn Nachts die Glocken bimmeln wenn ein Aal dran hängt.

Andere mögen es anders empfinden aber ich kann diese Piepser nicht hören!

lg


----------



## Algon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Siermann schrieb:


> O.K also einen ganz normalen Aalhaken mit 0,35er Vorfach...der Haken soll am Schwanzende rausschauen, richtig.?
> tim



versuche es erstmal nur auf Wurm, da sind die Chancen besser. Ich habe, zu meiner Schande, noch nie einen Aal auf Köfi geangelt.|rotwerden

MfG Algon


----------



## Siermann (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Wir möchten die nächste nacht zusammen mit meinem vati am Vereinsgewässer verbringen und da können wir ja 4 Ruten auslegen. 
Davon sollen 2 mit Wurm, 1 mit Aalpaste und 1 mit Köderfisch angeboten werden.

Ich nehme mal an den Köderfisch brauche ich nicht auftreiben lassen, ich kann den doch direkt am Grund anbieten richtig.?


lg
Tim


----------



## Algon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Sofafischer schrieb:


> NICHTS ist schöner als wenn Nachts die Glocken bimmeln wenn ein Aal dran hängt.



deshalb bin ich Weihnachten auch immer so nervös, und spring immer auf wenn es klingelt, auch im Schlaf.

MfG Algon


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Also - der Adrenalinstoß, wenn die Glöckchen wie wild bimmeln ist schon super, aber am strömungsstarken Rhein habe ich noch keine Alternative zu den Glocken gefunden - die E-Bißanzeiger habe ich für stehende Gewässer auch in allen möglichen Ausführungen, aber die helfen am Rhein nicht wirklich, da sie zumindest für die krass wechselnden Strömungsverhältnisse nicht vernünftig einstellbar sind.

Wenn die WaSchPo mit ihrem Boot in 40 m Entfernung über den Rhein kachelt, dann gibt das Bugwellen, temporäre Änderung der Strömungsverhältnisse usw. - wenn da die Bremse nicht hart genug ist und die Rute steil steht, dann taumelt der Köder mit der Strömung sonstwohin!

Wie gesagt - bei starker Strömung habe ich noch keine bessere Art der Bißanzeige gefunden!

...und irgendwie mag ich das Gebimmel auch!

#h#6

Ernie


----------



## lsski (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ich fische ohne, habe zu viele Fehlbisse gehabt!
> der Aal spürt definitiv Widerstand, und er reagiert auch definitiv drauf... oft lässt er den Köder wieder los!
> An Tagen an denen der Aal wirklich läuft, fressen die Fische sehr aggressiv, dann nimmt er den Köder so, dass er durch den Widerstand auch gehakt wird.


 

*Die Hakenwahl ist das A und O !*

Kleine bis größe 6 dünne stabiele Qualitätsaalhaken fangen Nippler  bis Größe 1 besser die Agressiven Beißer.
Ich reagiere sofort nach dem ersten Biss und wechsek dementsprechend die Hakengröße.

Auch die Forfachlänge ist entscheident ob ein Aal Schluckt oder sich sauber hakt.

LG Jeff


----------



## Algon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und dann so ein definitives Statement |kopfkrat?


Warum denn nicht. Ob ich da nun einen Wurm oder einen Fisch dran habe.


MfG Algon


----------



## lsski (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Siermann schrieb:


> Wir möchten die nächste nacht zusammen mit meinem vati am Vereinsgewässer verbringen und da können wir ja 4 Ruten auslegen.
> Davon sollen 2 mit Wurm, 1 mit Aalpaste und 1 mit Köderfisch angeboten werden.
> 
> Ich nehme mal an den Köderfisch brauche ich nicht auftreiben lassen, ich kann den doch direkt am Grund anbieten richtig.?
> ...


 
Klar Am Grund ....... Aber pimp den noch was auf ! Sadienenöl aus der Dose ...... 
Nicht den Bauch aufschneiden sonst schlägst du an, wenn der Schlängler sich die Leckerchen rauspickt.

lg jeff


----------



## lsski (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und dann so ein definitives Statement |kopfkrat?
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen, dass ein dünnes Stahlvorfach (nutze 1*19) nicht schadet, wenn man einen ganzen Köfi anbietet. Schließlich kann sich auch in der Dämmerung oder nachts noch ein Hecht an den Köder verirren, insb. wenn er strömungsbedingt ein wenig trudelt. Ein Aal - den ja sonst kaum wat stört - wird es nicht Abhalten, den Köder zu nehmen (s.o.).
> 
> Bei Fetzen auf Grund im Stillwasser ist es mir egal...


 
Desmond Tailor hat immer mit Stahlvorfach geangelt........

http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Aal/Aal-fatal


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Siermann schrieb:


> Wir möchten die nächste nacht zusammen mit meinem vati am Vereinsgewässer verbringen und da können wir ja 4 Ruten auslegen.
> Davon sollen 2 mit Wurm, 1 mit Aalpaste und 1 mit Köderfisch angeboten werden.
> 
> Ich nehme mal an den Köderfisch brauche ich nicht auftreiben lassen, ich kann den doch direkt am Grund anbieten richtig.?
> ...


 
Also am besten fange ich mit Tauwurm, ab und zu auch mit ganz kleinem Köderfisch. #6Von Aalpaste halte ich persönlich gar nix, ist für mich eher ein Notköder!!;+

Nanni#h


----------



## Siermann (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich rede ja auch hier von meiner eigenen Aalpaste die ich selber herstelle 

Naja in der letzten nacht konnte ich feststellen das die Aale nur auf Laubwürmer statt auf Tauwürmer gebissen haben.
Weiß auch nicht woran das gelegen hatt...vielleicht weil die laubwürmer lebhafter unter wasser sind...wer weiß...ich habe ja trotzdem meine Aale gefangen.
:vik:




mfg
Tim


----------



## Algon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Beifang KöFi --> Zander, Hecht etc.


ist bei uns nicht mit zu rechnen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Siermann (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Also ich fasse mal den Thread kurz zusammen:

Es hat sich herauskristalisiert das sehr viele PRO gestimmt haben und somit der Aalglocke eine Chance geben. Natürlich gab es auch einige KONTRA Leute mit guten Argumenten aber ich denke auch: Wenn die Aale laufen werd ich ( oder ihr) sie auch mit der Aalglocke haken können. Alls Rute werde ich eine nicht zu steife Rute verwenden mit einer schönen weichen Spitze ( keine Feederrute|supergri). An den haken dieser Rute kommt dan ein mit der Ködernadel aufgezogener Tauwurm. 
Die andere Rute die mit Köderfisch ausgelegt wird wird auf grund abgelegt und dem KöFi noch etwas Lebertran eingespritzt. Alls Vorfach werde ich 35er Mono nehmen mit einem Aalhaken und dieser wird an der Schwanzwurzel des KöFis herausragen.
Mit dem Biss eim KöFi werde folgender Maßen vorgehen: Ich werde den Aal vllt. noch 1-1,5 Meter über den Freilauf gehen lassen und dan Anschlagen...dan müßte er ja eigentlich hängen.

Bin schon auf die nächste Aal-Sitzung gespannt.:g



lg
Tim


P.S Danke für eure krääftige Mithilfe ist ein wirklich schöner Thread geworden...und dieses mal ohne große Streitereien...|krach: geht doch:vik:


----------



## Nanninga (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Genau!!! So würde ich es auch machen.#6 Wenn Aal läuft, wirst Du so auch fangen.#c

Ich wünsche Dir guten Fang und wenig Krabben.:vik:



Nanni#h


----------



## Siermann (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Genau!!! So würde ich es auch machen.#6 Wenn Aal läuft, wirst Du so auch fangen.#c
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir guten Fang und *wenig Krabben*.:vik:
> 
> ...



Die haben wir bei uns eh nicht.!!!
Zum Glück 


lg
Tim


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Genau das kann auch dafür sprechen, dass der erste Biss schlicht kein Aal war... Naja, man wird es nicht klären...:m
> 
> 
> 
> Mach ich seit anno irgendwas .



War ein und derselbe Biss 

@siermann: dann wünsch ich nen dickes Petri und bin gespannt was raus kommt :m


----------



## Siermann (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Naja ich fische ja nicht das 1. Mal auf Aal...und Aale habe ich auch schon ein Paar gefangen.
Also viel schief gehen wird da sicher nicht, vor allem weil ich ja die anderen Ruten ganz normal mit Grundblei-Swinger-Freilauf-elek. Bissanzeiger fischen werde, also genau so wie es sich bei mir schon zich fach bewährt hat.!
Bin trotzdem auf meinen 1. Aalbiss am Glöckchen gespannt.:vik:


P.S Meinungen über Aalglocken können trotzdem weiter gepost  werden


lg
Tim


----------



## donlotis (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Meine beiden kleinen Kinder lieben die Aalglocken, auch nur zum Spielen... |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Siermann (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Noch eine frage zum Thema Köder.

Kann ich auch mithilfe einer Spritze ( mit dünner Nadel) wie sie beim Artzt für Impfungen verwendet wird auch in meinen Tauwurm ein wenig Sardinenöl einimpfen oder stirb der Wurm daran.?



lg
Tim


----------



## vermesser (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Siermann schrieb:


> Noch eine frage zum Thema Köder.
> 
> Kann ich auch mithilfe einer Spritze ( mit dünner Nadel) wie sie beim Artzt für Impfungen verwendet wird auch in meinen Tauwurm ein wenig Sardinenöl einimpfen oder stirb der Wurm daran.?
> 
> ...



Er stirbt eh...mit Öl nur schneller...


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



vermesser schrieb:


> Er stirbt eh...mit Öl nur schneller...


oder recht schnell, wenn er platzt.|rolleyes
Ich persönlich halte nichts von Ölen, Lockstoffen ect..
Wurm dran und fertig.

MfG Algon


----------



## Siermann (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



vermesser schrieb:


> Er stirbt eh...mit Öl nur schneller...




O.K werde aber zumindest dem Köderfisch 2 bis 3 Impfungen geben...der kann ja nicht mehr sterben...is ja schon Tot :q



lg
Tim


----------



## firemirl (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Nimm Dir ein paar Tauis mit Erde aud der Box und pack Sie in eine leere. Ein paar Tropfen Öl auf die Erde und 1-2 Tage leicht kühl stehen lassen.
So nehmen die Tauis das Aroma mit auf und Du kannst Dir die Arbeit mit den Injektionen sparen.


----------



## vermesser (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Siermann schrieb:


> O.K werde aber zumindest dem Köderfisch 2 bis 3 Impfungen geben...der kann ja nicht mehr sterben...is ja schon Tot :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besser is das auch...obwohl ich habe gehört, daß Aale auch lebende gemocht haben sollen, als sie noch erlaubt waren :q !


----------



## Siermann (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Jeps alls sie NOCH erlaubt WAREN |rolleyes


Tim


----------



## Colophonius (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Hey
Ich habe mir jetzt leider nicht alle durchgelesen, aber wollte trotzdem meine Meinung einbringen .

Wie es scheint haben hier viele Leute positive Erfahrungen mit den Glöckchen gemacht.
Allerdings möchte ich folgendes sagen:
Was ist der Vorteil eines Glöckchens bei der Bissanzeige (das mit den Schwermetallen etc. ist natürlich ein starkes Argument) gegenüber einem Pieper bzw. leichter Einhänger o.Ä. ?

Die Glocke ist das unsensibelste und unzuverlässigste (gleichmäßiger Zug), lässt sich schwer regulieren (man möchte ja auch mal seine Ruhe, da stellt man beim Pieper einfach de Ton aus), nicht sehr laut, wenn man 2-3 Gebüsche weiter sitzt, windanfällig, leicht zu überhören.

Da lobe ich mir doch einen Bissanzeiger, der mir die Möglichkeit lässt mit offenem Bügel und angepasster Lautstärke zu fischen.

Ganz zu schweigen vom schnellen Anhieb, der dem Aal hoffentlich nicht schlucken lässt.
Außerdem hat der Aal so weniger Chancen sich festzusetzen.
Ein erfahrener, selbstgehakter Großaal wird doch sicherlich sofort den nächsten Unterschlupf aufsuchen, statt normal weiterzuschwimmen.

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Was ich als größten Nachteil beim Glöckchen empfunden habe (neben dem Nervfaktor beim Drillen, Köder kontrollieren etc.) war das Gewicht. Ich fische auf Aal sehr gerne mit der sensiblen Feederrute (ja es gibt vorsichtig beißende Aale die keine Schnur nehmen sondern nur leicht zuppeln) und an der sensiblen Spitze stört das Gewicht des Glöckchens massiv die Bisserkennung. Ich ziehe jederzeit ein mit Klebeband fixiertes Knicklicht vor.


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Was ich als größten Nachteil beim Glöckchen empfunden habe (neben dem Nervfaktor beim Drillen, Köder kontrollieren etc.)



da kenne ich einen Trick
Glocke vor dem einholen abmachen.#6


MfG Algon


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Einzig, es stört den Aal nicht - so les ich den Thread zumindest.



Was noch zu beweisen ist...


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Algon schrieb:


> da kenne ich einen Trick
> Glocke vor dem einholen abmachen.#6
> 
> 
> MfG Algon




Blöder Trick! Jedes mal wenn eien Grundel zupft die 4,20m Feeder Rute rumrangieren um das dämliche Glöckchen abzufummeln? Ne echt nicht!


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Blöder Trick! Jedes mal wenn eien Grundel zupft die 4,20m Feeder Rute rumrangieren um das dämliche Glöckchen abzufummeln? Ne echt nicht!



na das stimmt, so lang ist sie bei mir nicht.

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts nervtötenderes als dieses mistige Gebimmel!


aber bei Sturm nicht zu ersätzen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was ist nicht zu ersetzen??? Bei "Sturm" bimmelt die mistige Glocke doch noch unkontrollierter!!


naja, man kann aber Welle/Wind und Biss schon auseinander halten.
Oder welchen Bissanzeiger würdest du bei Sturm nehmen, Rolle oder Bremse aufmachen ist nicht.|rolleyes


MfG Algon


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Knicklicht funzt immer und ist auch deutlich besser um eine windböe von einem Biss zu unterscheiden. Das Glöcken bimmelt nur blöd rum das Knicklicht zeigt mit ein bisschen Erfahrung sehr genau an was da unten vorgeht.


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> KNICKLICHT - wie schon geschrieben


bei uns nicht brauchbar, bei zwei/drei Angeln übersieht man viele Bisse.
Das bimmeln stört doch nicht, das ist nur eine Frage der inneren Ruhe. Ommmmm.


MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Knicklicht funzt immer und ist auch deutlich besser um eine windböe von einem Biss zu unterscheiden.


das unterscheide ich dir mit einer Glocke auch, sogar mit verbundenen Augen.:g


Wallerschreck schrieb:


> das Knicklicht zeigt mit ein bisschen Erfahrung sehr genau an was da unten vorgeht.


das macht die Glocke auch.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn wir zu dritt auf Aal sind, haben wir an sechs Ruten Knicklichter - da sieht man SOFORT bei wem es beißt - wenn's im Dunkeln bimmelt, hat erstmal keiner einen Plan!
> 
> Man(n) muss nur wollen - Die Glocke war Gestern


ok, aber starrst du permanent auf die Knicklicher, da ist man ja, bei etwas Wind, in einer Stunde hypnotisiert, oder man hat nächsten Tag einen steifen Hals.

so oder so, hauptsache es beisst.


MfG Algon


----------



## Siermann (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich werf jetzt alls Themenstarter auch mal wieder etwas in die Runde:

Also ich sehe das z.Z so ( was beim fischen rauskommt steht auf einem anderen Blatt) das die Glocke wenigstens den einen Vorteil gegenüber des Knicklichtes hatt das man nicht immer auf die Spitze starren muß. Wenn man z.B einen neuen Wurm anköödert bekommt man trotzdem einen Aalbiss mit. 
Ich werde es so machen das ich an 1 Rute ( oder auch an 2 kommt dan drauf an) mal eine Aalglocke draufsetze sie aber für gleichmääßig abziehende Fische noch mit einem Knicklicht ausstatten werde was ich mit Klebeband auf die Spitze klebe.
Ich denke mal dan heben die Vorteile des Knicklichtes die Nachteile der Glocke auf...

Hin oder Her...man merkt doch das eigentlich NIX über einen sensiblen Bissanzeiger geht. Ich fische z.B den Dellkim und er reagiert auf Vibration und nicht nur auf Schnurabzug und ist deswegen besonders Sensibel. Beim Nachtangeln ( um evtl. andere vorhandene Angler nicht zu stören) drehe ich die Lautstärke ganz zurück das nur noch ich etwas höhre.



lg
Tim


----------



## jungangler 93 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

ich hab zwar nicht alle seiten gelesen, aber ich hab so geile glöckchen mit nem knicklichtadapter.
so problem gelöst :vik:


----------



## Siermann (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Die sind nicht geil...die gibt es überall....soger im toom.!!!



lg


----------



## pokerface (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich angel auf AAL nur mit el. Bissanzeigern und stelle die Ruten nie hoch klappt trotzdem ausgezeichnet. Fange damit genug AALE. 

Habe früher mal mit den Glocken geangelt aber war nicht mein Fall einfach viel zu nervend und umständlich die Dinger damals bei jedem Auswerfen immer ab zu machen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Versuch mal eine Rute mit Glöckchen und eine Rute mit Knicklicht + Elekt. Bissanzeiger (wenn du noch eine akkustische Hilfe magst).

Würde mich mal interessieren was dich wengiger nervt


----------



## jungangler 93 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Siermann schrieb:


> Die sind nicht geil...die gibt es überall....soger im toom.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lg


 

also ich find die geil man kann mal wegschauen oder so und braucht keine angst zu haben das nachher die rute weg ist. und mit dem knicklicht sieht man auch vorsichtige bisse bzw. wenn ein kaulbarsch/brachse den wurm abknappert. aber naja auch egal ist doch total egal, hat jeder seine vorlieben.


----------



## jungangler 93 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

achso

hier meine argumente
pro:
man hört sieht den biss gut. außerdem hakt sich der aal( bei gutem haken und starker rute) selbst und hängt meist nicht tief. des weiteren kann er sich niergens festsetzen.

conta:
im see ********
da der aal was merkt


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



pokerface schrieb:


> Ich angel auf AAL nur mit el. Bissanzeigern und stelle die Ruten nie hoch klappt trotzdem ausgezeichnet.


Bei anlandigen Wind/Sturm keine Chance, die Schnur würde nur im angeschwämten Dreck/Schlamm  ect. hängen, da kommt man um ein hinstellen der Rute nicht herum.



pokerface schrieb:


> Habe früher mal mit den Glocken geangelt aber war nicht mein Fall einfach viel zu nervend und umständlich die Dinger damals bei jedem Auswerfen immer ab zu machen.


kein Problem, gehört zu Grundangeln dazu.


MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Versuch mal eine Rute mit Glöckchen und eine Rute mit Knicklicht + Elekt. Bissanzeiger (wenn du noch eine akkustische Hilfe magst).
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren was dich wengiger nervt


 
wie gesagt, das "bimmeln" stört mich überhaupt nicht, das gehört zum Grundangeln einfach dazu. Wird aber eine Gemütssache sein.

MfG Algon


----------



## .Sebastian. (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Algon schrieb:


> Bei anlandigen Wind/Sturm keine Chance, die Schnur würde nur im angeschwämten Dreck/Schlamm  ect. hängen, da kommt man um ein hinstellen der Rute nicht herum.


öhm nicht ganz, rutenspitzen einfach unter wasser!
- bei hochgestellten ruten is wäre da ein unterschied?? nicht wirklich oder...


----------



## Algon (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Aalredl schrieb:


> öhm nicht ganz, *rutenspitzen einfach unter wasser!*
> - bei hochgestellten ruten is wäre da ein unterschied?? nicht wirklich oder...


 
|bigeyes wie denn das??? hast Du schon mal bei anlandigen Wind/Sturm auf Grund geangelt? Das hinstellen bringt gut 4m eh die Schnur ins Wasser kommt, je nach Rutenlänge.

MfG Algon


----------



## aalk47 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

ich mache immer ne aalglocke an die rutenspitze, wenn ich ne nymphe an der fliegenrute fische.

das mit diesen schwimmenden bissanzeigern ist mir zu ungenau.
wenn ne fette trutte den koeder nimmt, dann klingelt`s ordentlich, 
das kann man unmoeglich ueberhoeren.

einzig beim werfen ist`s ein bisserl laut, das stoert aber nur die mitangler, nicht die forellen.

petri.


----------



## Doc Plato (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



aalk47 schrieb:


> *ich mache immer ne aalglocke an die rutenspitze, wenn ich ne nymphe an der fliegenrute fische.*
> 
> *das mit diesen schwimmenden bissanzeigern ist mir zu ungenau.
> wenn ne fette trutte den koeder nimmt, dann klingelt`s ordentlich,
> ...



Öhm..... |bigeyes

Mach ich auch immer so wenn ich nen Blinker an die Montage knote. Auswerfen, liegen lassen und wenn ein dicker Hecht einsteigt, bimmelt dat Glöckchen auch wie wild! #c

Spaß bei seite, dat kannst Du unmöglich ernst meinen oder?


----------



## DokSnyder (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich fange derzeit garkeine Aale leider, und die meisten anderen hier auch nicht mehr so regelmäßig wie früher. Da kann ich im Prinzip auch nachts ohne Knicklicht und Glocke angeln, mach eh keinen Unterschied. 

Aber wenn ich auf Aal angele verwende ich normalerweise Knicklichter, wenn sie denn funktionieren. Das Gebimmel finde ich schon bei anderen so nervtötend dass ich die bei mir selberauf keinen Fall mehr anbringe. #6


----------



## Algon (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Öhm..... |bigeyes
> 
> Mach ich auch immer so wenn ich nen Blinker an die Montage knote. Auswerfen, liegen lassen



ach Du warst das |supergri, ne ohne Quatsch ich habe wirklich schon mal jemanden so angeln gesehen.:vik:

MfG Algon


----------



## Doc Plato (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Gibbet doch nit! Ist doch der selbe Unfug als wenn ich beim Gufieren auf Zander ein Aalglöckchen dran klemme!


----------



## firemirl (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Wie ich schon zuvor geschrieben habe, nutze ich sowohl das gute alte Aalglöckchen (warum heißt es eigentlich Aalglöckchen) sowie el. Bissanzeiger je nach Situation.

Die hier beschriebenen Contras ala nervig ist sicherlich je nach Empfinden unterschiedlich.
Abmachen vor dem Auswerfen ist je nach Rute und Befestigung teilweise gar nicht notwendig. Meine beiden Aalruten haben einen werksseitig intregierten Knicklichthalter aus Metal, an dem man super die Bimmel mit der Klemme befestigen kann.
So geht sie auch beim Wurf nicht ab und wenn man werfen kann, hat man auch kein Problem mit Verwicklungen.
Was die Sensibilität anbelangt, so ist dies natürlich ebenfalls von der Rute abhängig. Meine beschriebenen Aalruten sind recht empfindlich in der Spitze und so bekomme ich auch nen
knabbernden12er Barsch mit. Und ne Bimmel an der Feederrute - super empfindlich.


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Algon schrieb:


> |bigeyes wie denn das??? hast Du schon mal bei anlandigen Wind/Sturm auf Grund geangelt? Das hinstellen bringt gut 4m eh die Schnur ins Wasser kommt, je nach Rutenlänge.
> 
> MfG Algon


und das hat welchen vorteil??? der das noch mehr wind in die schnur weht?

Rutenspitze unter wasser ergo kein Wind der gegen die schnur drückt!

(ich hoffe du gehst jetzt nicht vom Meer aus..)


----------



## Algon (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Aalredl schrieb:


> und das hat welchen vorteil??? der das noch mehr wind in die schnur weht?


Das die Schnur bei anlandigen Wind nicht im Dreck/Schlam liegt.

MfG Algon


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich glaub wir haben da verschiedene vorstellungen? bei mir liegt da nix im schlamm, die schnur is bei mir nicht locker.. naja egal


----------



## Siermann (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Also mein problem ob Glocke JA/NEIN ist gelöst...wie ich erst schon geschrieben habe werde ich 1 Rute zusammen mit einer Glocke sowie einem Knicklicht ausstatten und fischen. Alls Köder dient mir ein Mistwurmbündel.

Nun habe ich aber doch noch bedenken gegenüber des fischens mit toten Köderfisch.
Ich habe mir Köfis heute gesenkt die eine größe zwischen 4-8cm haben. Die kleineren von 4-6cm werde ich bevorzugt einsetzen.
Nun habe ich aber beim Vorfach die Empfehlung bekommen nur normale Mono vorzuschalten. Zwar ist das Hechtrisiko bei diesem Gewässer nicht riesig hoch allerdings sind schon ein Paar Hechte drin...und beim Jerken ( allg. beim Fischen auf Hecht) knallt doch auch ab und zu mal ein schöner Hecht auf den Köder. Nun habe ich ( ich denke mal begrüündete) Zweifel daran ein 35er Vorfach zu benutzen. Ein Stahlvorfach könnte ich für mein ruhiges Gewissen locker davorschalten nur habe ich so Anngst das sich die Aale daran evtl. stören werden. Mittlerweile läuft es darauf hinaus das ich ein 35er Vorfach nehme und hoffe, hioffe,hoffe das mir darauf in der Nacht kein Hecht einsteigt ( und wenn doch das die Schnur nicht zu viel Kontakt mit den Zähnen haben wird).



mfg
Tim


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Für solche Fälle nehme ich dieses Vorfachmaterial- ist so dünner stahl, den kannst du auch knoten:
http://www.fisch-server.de/produkt_2829_Drennan-Pike-Wire-6-8-kg-Laenge-10-Meter.html

im Übrigen zerlegt dir ein großer Aal auch schnell das Monovorfach!


----------



## Algon (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir haben da verschiedene vorstellungen? bei mir liegt da nix im schlamm, die schnur is bei mir nicht locker.. naja egal


 Wenn bei uns anlandiger Wind/Sturm ist sind die Wellen ca40cm hoch und am Strand bzw flachen Wasser liegt dann eben angespülter Schlamm, Schilf usw. Aus diesem Grunde muß man die Rute hinstellen und kann nicht die Spitze ins Wasser hängen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Aalredl schrieb:


> im Übrigen zerlegt dir ein großer Aal auch schnell das Monovorfach!


das hatte ich noch nie, auch nicht bei Aalen übern Kilo.

MfG Algon


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich hatte das Glück leider schon... aber der Aal war sicher über ein  Kilo! einem Kollegen is das ganze schon zweimal passiert, seitdem prinzipiell Stahl auch beim kleinen Köfi, und geflecht bei Wurm. Zumindest an Gewässern mit großen Aalen!
Mit seinen kleinen Zähnen raspelt der Aal das Vorach durch, besonders durch die vielen Kopfschläge die er während des Drills macht.



Algon schrieb:


> Wenn bei uns anlandiger Wind/Sturm ist sind die Wellen ca40cm hoch und am Strand bzw flachen Wasser liegt dann eben angespülter Schlamm, Schilf usw. Aus diesem Grunde muß man die Rute hinstellen und kann nicht die Spitze ins Wasser hängen.
> 
> MfG Algon



Ok dann ist das ganze Situationsabängig, ich habe meine Ruten auf einem RodPod, da lässt sich das manchmal sicher leichter realisieren... 40cm Wellen sind bei uns sehr selten.


----------



## Lenni4321 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

also ich finde sie sehr nervig denn da wo ich angel ist fast immer wind und die dingeln die ganze zeit und ich erkenne die bisse auch so


----------



## Siermann (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Geflochtene.????

Die wird doch noch leichter durchgerieben wie Monofile.?
Also so kenne ich es vom Karpfenangeln dass Geflochtene sehr Empfindlich auf Kanten o.Ä reagiert.!

Daher würde das für mich NICHT in Frage kommen.

lg
Tim


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Kommt drauf an welche geflochetene du fischst..


----------



## fischdieb22 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Siermann schrieb:


> Ein Stahlvorfach könnte ich für mein ruhiges Gewissen locker davorschalten nur habe ich so Anngst das sich die Aale daran evtl. stören werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Tim,

wie meine Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, stört sich ein Aal definitiv nicht an einem dünnen Stahlvorfach.
Wir haben in Ostfriesland das Problem mit Krebsen(keine Wollhandkrabben!) gehabt, die einem das Monovorfach im Laufe der Nacht so mißhandelt haben, dass uns einige Aale beim anschließenden Drill abgerissen sind.
Daraufhin haben wir auf 7x7 gewechselt und es gab überhaupt keine Probleme, was Scheu o.ä. betrifft!


----------



## firemirl (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Siermann schrieb:


> Geflochtene.????
> 
> Die wird doch noch leichter durchgerieben wie Monofile.?
> Also so kenne ich es vom Karpfenangeln dass Geflochtene sehr Empfindlich auf Kanten o.Ä reagiert.!
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist mit verlaub gesagt mal völliger Quatsch.

Der Unterschied zwischen Mono- und Multifiler Schnur liegt ja schon im Namen.
Wenn die Mono ne Macke oder Abschürfung bekommt, verliert sie schnell bis zu 50%+ der Tragkraft.
Die Multi dagegen verliert zwar auch Tragkraft, hat aber noch weitere Stränge die halten und nicht reißen.
Und falls Du mal an den Rhein kommst.....viel Spaß mit Mono.:q


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

naja ich kenne das problem, dass geflochtene vorallem wenn sie schon ein stück gefischt wurden, einen starken abrieb aufweisen- ganz unrecht hat er nicht, aber im normalfall sind sie wesentlich stabiler als monos...


----------



## vermesser (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Also das Geflochtene abriebsfester ist als ne Mono halte ich für ein Gerücht...aber sowas von...zieht mal ne Geflochtene mehrmals über Steine oder ähnliches...sobald die äußeren Fasern reißen und der "Verbund" beschädigt ist, wars das...

Geflochtene ist im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser tragfähiger und dehnungsfrei...mehr auch nicht...nicht umsonst schalten viele beim Zanderangeln ein Stück Mono vor die Geflochtene...sonst ist in der Steinpackung schnell mal Ende mit dem Gufi.

Auf Aal mit Köfi ganz klar dünner Stahl...oder Kevlar Stahl...ist knotbar wie Schnur...

Oder dicke Mono...wobei die nicht hechtsicher ist und noch steifer als dünner Stahl...


----------



## Siermann (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Also habe mir heute 20 Meter 7X7 Geflecht gegönnt...man gönnt sich ja sonst niix 

lg
Tim


----------



## Siermann (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Sop Freunde der Angelei:

Habe mein 1. Vergleichsfischen beendet.

Habe 1 Rute mit Aalglöckchen und 1 normal auf Grund mit elekt. Bissanzeiger und Swinger sowie offennen Freilauf ausgelegt.

Ich konnte 3 Fische fangen wären der Nacht von Freitag zu Samstag.
Alle 3 Fische haben auf die steile Rute mit Aalglocke und Knicklicht gebissen. Wie ihr seht klappt das mit der Glocke doch einwandfrei. Wenn man hinter der Rute sitzt und sofort Anschlagen kann ist das schon eine sehr feines Sache #h

Folgende Fische konnte ich überreden die Glocken zu Leuten:

1. Barsch 20-25cm --> hat alles gebimmelt was zu bimmeln geht...

2. Rotfeder 30-35cm --> 2 mal kurz gebimmelt und dan gleichmäßig Abgezogen...

3. Aal von 67cm --> da hat die ganze Rute gewckelt.


So hier noch mein Gerät mit der Glocke:

Gefischt habe ich mit einer Zebco 2,7 Meter mit WFG von 40-60 Gramm mit einer feinen Spitze ( eigentlich eine leichte Spinnrute). Hinter dem Spitzenring kkahm ein  rotes Knicklicht und dahinter wurde die Aalglocke geschalten.
Was das nerven betrifft nervt mich doch das spannen der Schnur mit dem Bissanzeiger mehr...vom gepiepe her. Ich werde nunmehr nur noch mit der Aalglocke in der Nacht fischen da es doch ein Ar*** Geiles feeling ist wenn die Glocke die Nacht bimmelt...

Man sollte aber doch beachten das man möglichst schnell an der Rute ist. Hier empfielt es sich eine Sitzposition gleich hinter der Rute zu wählen in der man sofort Anschlagen kann.
Beißt es nicht rapiad sodas die Rute sofort wackelt nehme ich die Rute in die hand und fühle mit 2 fingern an der schnur was da unten vor sich geht...geht das gezuppel weiter wird angeschlagen sobald es erneut rappelt.


Fazit: Wenn man ein paar wenige Sachen beachtet ist das Fischen mit der Aalglocke doch eine Methode die auch in der zeit der elekt. Bissanzeiger noch TOP Funktioniert.
Also probiert es aus.



Und hier habt ihr noch den Aal der die Glocken leuten lassen hat:


----------



## Gummischuh (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Tachch

Glocke is 'ne feine Sache. Allerdings benutze ich sie fast ausschließlich beim angeln mit offenem Bügel in Seen, oder bei leichter Strömung.
Habe um die Glocke etwas doppelt gelegten Silberdraht gewickelt. Die Glocke selbst wird dabei an der Kurbel, oder irgendwo anders kurz hinter der Rolle angeklemmt.
Den Draht kann man leicht krümmen, oder etwas schärfer knicken, oder lang oder kurz halten und so stärkerem Wind etc. Rechnung tragen.
Selbst Minizupfer erkennt man schon am "Zittern" der Klingel. .....Gibt keine empfindlichere Bissanzeige.

Beim Normalaalangeln im Fluss benutze ich (nachts) allerdings nur Knicklichter. Da brauchts keine Bimmel.

Glockenieabmacher gehör'n hingegen erschossen 

#h


----------



## Siermann (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich habe die glocke auch beim einhohlen drangelassen und es hat nicht sonderlich genervt ( jedenfaLLS mich nicht). Eingehohlt wird aller 30 Minuten wenn nix beißt. Werfen tue ich auch nicht weit sodass bei mir die Glocke immer dran bleibt.
Verhedderungen o.Ä konnte ich überhaupt nicht feststellen.

Aber naja was das werfen betrifft schein ich ja nen kleines Genie zu sein|bigeyes irgendwie klappt alles auf anhieb...werfen mit der Multirolle...werfen mit der Swingspitze...werfen mit Aalgöckchen vorne dran...naja mal schaun was noch kommt.



mfg
Tim


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Ich finde Aalglöckchen nicht schlecht aber sie haben auch ein paar Nachteile zum Beispie waren wir neulich angel  zu dritt mein einer Kumpel war gerade im Drill und kamm dabei an die Glock von meinem dusligen Kumpel der dachte er hätte einen Biss und hat angeschlagen und ... Schnurrgerissen und der Fisch war weg -.-
Mir persönlich ist das noch nie passiert aber was mich stört ist das Auswerfen weil die Glöckchen aus Plastig fliegen bei werfen mir immer weg und die anderen Beschädigen den Blank und ich fände es auch nervig die Glocken immer wieder abzumachen.
Achja und noch ein Erlebnis mir Aalglöckchen ich saß Nachts in meinen Stuhl und hörte es Klingel (also die Aalglocke) ich ging zur Rute und guckte die Schur war so wie immer holte ein und nichts...wurf wieder aus und setzte mich in den Stuhl halbe Stunde später begann es wieder zu Klingeln ich stand auf und ging zu Rute und sah, so merkwürdig es Klingt, eine Rate die an meiner Rute knaberte und damit das Klingel aus Löste.
Also ich würde entweder beim Bissanzeiger oder der Pose bleiben.

Mfg Boiliefresser3000


----------



## Siermann (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Das sind ja alles Erlebnisse wofür man ( bzw. die Glocke) nix kann. 
Abfliegen tut bei mir gar NIX. Ich verwende die aus Plaste die 2 Klips haben und diese beschädigen auch die Spitze absolut nicht. Wie gesagt verherderungen gab es bei mir keine.

Ein Nachteil hat mein Dad festgestellt...wenn man einschläft höhrt man die Glocke nicht, den elekt. Bissanzeiger würde man hingegen nicht überhöhren.



mfg
Tim



P.S hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Bissanzeigern die man mithilfe eines Gummis an den Rutenblank macht.? Die piepen ja auch und so sind allerdings billiger ( so um die 4-5 Euronen) als richtige elekt. Bissanzeiger...
Denke mal für einen der nur ab und zu nachtangeln geht ( wie mein Couseng) wäre solche Anschaffung doch evtl. gar nicht mal so schlecht oder.?

Solchen könnt ihr hier sehen:
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...ing-dreams.de/bilder/produkte/gross/868_1.jpg
Sind halt nicht in der Tonhöhe und lautstärke verstellbar aber man hat doch eine gewisse sicherheit wenn man mal einnickern sollte beim Aalfischen...


----------



## Algon (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



Siermann schrieb:


> P.S hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Bissanzeigern die man mithilfe eines Gummis an den Rutenblank macht.?en...



Hallo,
alles Quatsch............. Glocke ran und fertig. Und wenn Du müde wirst gehst nach Hause.
|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## LeineAngler93 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Genau, wenn man kurz vorm Einschlafen ist, geht man nach Hause oder holt die Ruten rein.


----------



## antonio (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*



firemirl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist mit verlaub gesagt mal völliger Quatsch.
> 
> Der Unterschied zwischen Mono- und Multifiler Schnur liegt ja schon im Namen.
> Wenn die Mono ne Macke oder Abschürfung bekommt, verliert sie schnell bis zu 50%+ der Tragkraft.
> ...



sorry aber daß ne mono wesentlich haltbarer gegenüber abrieb als ne geflochtene ist weiß ja wohl jeder.
wenn ne geflochtene erst mal angekratzt ist verliert sie mehr an tragkraft als du denkst.

antonio


----------



## Sofafischer (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aalglocken Pro & Kontra*

Pro:
Man hört es raus ob es eine Fledermaus ist oder ein Fisch. 
Man kann sie wie schon jemand geschrieben hatt in die schnur spannen und übern Stein rutschen lassen. Was bei Wind immernoch gut funktioniert.
Kontra: Naja wie man es braucht ist es nicht so Sensiebel wie ein E-Bissanzeiger

lg


----------

